# New!



## ComplicatedBrain (Aug 3, 2021)

Hey, Everyone!

I’m a 10 years married man with 3 you g kids! My wife and I have a solid relationship but I always find it’s helpful to gain insight from people who are completely disconnected from our relationship. We’ve had typical martial issues here and there but never anything serious. We talked about before having children that our relationship should always matter and that even though our kids will always be important, our relationship is just as important, as letting that go would be a detriment to our children.

I’m not a relationship/marriage expert by any stretch but I hope that I can provide solid insight to anyone in need.


----------

